# Gandalf's Ring



## legendz28 (Jan 18, 2002)

In the book, unless I read it wrong it turns out Gandalf had a ring right? Which ring was that? Was that one of the 3 elf rings or what? Does that mean Gandalf is an elf? Which would explain why he left with the elves.


----------



## Eonwe (Jan 18, 2002)

He had Narya, one of the three elven rings made by Celebrimbor et al. It was a ring of "fire", from what Cirdan said to Gandalf when he gave it to Gandalf, it seems like its power was to strengthen men's hearts and resolve in matters...


----------



## The Phony Pope (Jan 18, 2002)

Yeah Eonwe is right. Gandalf was not an elf either by the way


----------



## legendz28 (Jan 18, 2002)

well why would they give Gandalf an elf ring if he's not an elf?


----------



## Lantarion (Jan 18, 2002)

He got Narya (_Nar_ + _-ya_) from Círdan in about 1000 TA. The ring had the 'power to strengthen hearts', and I think Círdan gave it go Gandalf knowing he was about to fight a very long and difficult fight against Sauron.


----------



## JanitorofAngmar (Jan 18, 2002)

*Yeah*

Pont,

Yeah, that's my understanding as well. Cirdan knew that Gandalf was up for some trials during his stay and said " Hey, I'm shipwright, what the hell do I need this for?"

The real story is that Cirdan traded the ring for some killer weed that Gandalf brought from across the sea. Cirdan thinks that Middle Earth weed is crap. So he was kinda hard up at the time.
It did work out good for Gandalf though.

Another little known fact is Cirdan is not the angel he proposes to be. For a heavy price he will smuggle you across the sea despite your race (That's why Gimli got across on Legolas' boat... he was broke at the time).



JoA


----------



## Grond (Jan 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legendz28 _
> *well why would they give Gandalf an elf ring if he's not an elf? *


All 19 of the Great Rings were originally Elf Rings. They were made in Eregion outside of Moria and 16 were made under the supervision of none other than Sauron, although he was in disguise. The three made by Celibrimbor were not touched by Sauron but since they were made by way of his knowledge of the craft, they too were under the power of the One.

The 16 were stolen or appropriated by Sauron in the slaughter of the Elves of Eregion and redistributed 7 to the Dwarf Lords in their halls of stone, 9 for mortal men doomed to die. The three were kept and eventually given to Gil-galad, Galadriel and Cirdan. Cirdan gave his to Gandalf because, Elf or not, he was their to help in the downfall of Sauron and Cirdan wanted to do whatever was necessary to bring that about.


----------



## Nazgul_Lord (Feb 2, 2002)

Cirdon gave Narya to Gandalf and no he is not an elf he is one of the Maiar


----------



## Grond (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Nazgul_Lord _
> *Cirdon gave Narya to Gandalf and no he is not an elf he is one of the Maiar *


Nazgul Lord, I was responding to another poster who had said that Gandalf was an Elf. I was trying to make the point that he was not an Elf. Apparently I wasn't very clear.


----------

